# Photo Tourny- Not what it seems



## vroom_skies

The theme for this one is "Not what it seems"

Ok, let me explain. I am looking for photos that you have to give a second look to. Try to make it so the viewer has to guess what the shot is of. It can be of anything, just try not to make it obvious.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

==================================================================================================== 

Heres mine:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/IMGP2042.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Changed mine 

http://aycu32.webshots.com/image/40711/2002665734948091996_rs.jpg


----------



## speedyink

Heres mine 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02397-1.jpg


----------



## ThatGuy16

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF21702.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Maybe you'll get the ladies stumped with that one lol.
Prob not so much the men.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Yeah, figured as much 

Danny, you dont have me fooled


----------



## Kornowski

ThatGuy16 said:


> Yeah, figured as much
> 
> Danny, you dont have me fooled



lol, I know, it isn't that good, but it's all I had


----------



## Cleric7x9

Kornowski said:


> lol, I know, it isn't that good, but it's all I had



yum


----------



## Kornowski

Cleric7x9 said:


> yum


----------



## Ben

Hmm...hopefully I'll find some photo's for tis tourny sometime today. Difficult choices.


----------



## DrCuddles

Can I reserve a spot?
I have one just can't get it off my phone lol


----------



## Kornowski

Sorry Andy, you can't reserve spots, so move fast!


----------



## JLV2k5

cool


----------



## nffc10

Are you allowed pictures that have been blurred?


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's mine 

**I changed mine: 

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/TournyPic.jpg


----------



## Geoff

ramodkk said:


> Here's mine



It's a glove!


----------



## Ramodkk

How did you spot it so fast???


----------



## Ben

ramodkk said:


> How did you spot it so fast???



The question is...how could you NOT spot it so fast? 

Hm...I think I may have one.......


----------



## vroom_skies

Was the blur edited in via photo shop or the like. Or was it straigh up camera blur/ shake?



nffc10 said:


> Are you allowed pictures that have been blurred?


----------



## DrCuddles

Kornowski said:


> Here's mine
> 
> http://aycu18.webshots.com/image/38977/2004526531424535851_rs.jpg


Its a Fork!



speedyink said:


> Heres mine
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02397-1.jpg


"Wood Shavings" - Says my Girl Friend



nffc10 said:


> Are you allowed pictures that have been blurred?


Its a Coin, Cent or Penny or 2 pence or some sort of low currency!


----------



## Ben

This is mine for now...


----------



## Kornowski

It's Ice?


----------



## Kornowski

Changed mine


----------



## speedyink

DrCuddles said:


> "Wood Shavings" - Says my Girl Friend



Close, but no cigar


----------



## speedyink

Kornowski said:


> Changed mine



heheh, I have some of those cups


----------



## 4NGU$

just uploading now  

there are some cool shots going on in here ...

danny can i have some o that please all we have is juice

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_4657.jpg





is this ok ?


----------



## ThatGuy16

I need to change mine, it sucks 

oh well, maybe i'll find something better before the polls ..


----------



## Kornowski

speedyink said:


> heheh, I have some of those cups



Haha, they're awesome! 



4NGU$ said:


> danny can i have some o that please all we have is juice



Sure thing man!


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright you guys.
So far we have 8 entrees. Lets get those last two.
Also, if you haven't, could you please post the photo url above the picture.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

vroom_skies said:


> Also, if you haven't, could you please post the photo url above the picture.
> Bob



Got it


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> It's Ice?



well....technically yes, but whats UNDER the ice  I am going to change it anyways.


----------



## speedyink

A football?


----------



## Ben

speedyink said:


> A football?



Hm...I never thought of that, but no. You are wrong


----------



## Kornowski

It's leather isn't it?


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> It's leather isn't it?



Not leather. lol, you guys are way off


----------



## jimkonow

DrCuddles said:


> Its a Fork!
> 
> 
> "Wood Shavings" - Says my Girl Friend
> 
> 
> Its a Coin, Cent or Penny or 2 pence or some sort of low currency!



its Birch Bark






birch bark.
/win?


----------



## jimkonow

~bump~.
sorry, ADD, have to know if im right


----------



## speedyink

jimkonow said:


> its Birch Bark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birch bark.
> /win?



Bing bing bing, your right


----------



## jimkonow

w00t


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm going to start the poll this afternoon, so if we could get the rest that would be 
great.

Bob


----------



## Ambushed

Good luck all


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright it's up.
It's a public & multi vote poll.

http://www.computerforum.com/109632-photo-tourny-not-what-seems.html

Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

We participants can vote right?


----------



## vroom_skies

The voting is open to anyone, just don't vote for yourself.

Bob


----------



## Ramodkk

vroom_skies said:


> The voting is open to anyone, *just don't vote for yourself*.
> 
> Bob



Oh man!!  j/k


----------

